# I must have missed something...



## Seedawakener (May 13, 2007)

What happened to the songwriting forum?  I cant find it!


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2007)

It got the 'axe because after months it had less than 30 threads and less than 500 posts.


----------



## Seedawakener (May 13, 2007)

too bad...  it was a great forum with a lot of good tips and topics.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2007)

All the posts were moved to General. It didn't have a lot of anything, it was a ghost town dude.


----------



## Naren (May 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> All the posts were moved to General. It didn't have a lot of anything, it was a ghost town dude.



 I took a look in there once or twice and there wasn't much of anything.


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2007)

I don't think I visited there more than a few times.


----------



## DDDorian (May 14, 2007)

Heh, shoulda left the forum and made it so when it was clicked it linked to a page with the words 

"MOAR 965086590TH-NOTE SWEEP ARPEGGIOS"

In all seriosuness, it kinda sucks that it's gone, but if it wasn't being used then it wasn't being used.


----------



## Seedawakener (May 14, 2007)

But still, topics about chordchanges and methods of writing are good. Well, that will end up in the general music chat from now on then.


----------

